# Mushrooms in Bermuda Lawn?



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Hello everyone

I mowed the lawn today and after making a pass next to one of the trees in my lawn I saw a few mushrooms growing. I have never seen them before and I am wondering 1) What causes them to grown. 2) Is this going to turn into a big problem 3). How do I get rid of them? I started to pull them but I thought that might spread them. I know mushrooms are a type of fungus so will fungicide kill them? I have applied Scotts Disease Ex (Preventative Rate) and Bioadvance propiconazole (Curative Rate) about 3 weeks. Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I mowed the lawn today and after making a pass next to one of the trees in my lawn I saw a few mushrooms growing. I have never seen them before and I am wondering 1) What causes them to grown. 2) Is this going to turn into a big problem 3). How do I get rid of them? I started to pull them but I thought that might spread them. I know mushrooms are a type of fungus so will fungicide kill them? I have applied Scotts Disease Ex (Preventative Rate) and Bioadvance propiconazole (Curative Rate) about 3 weeks. Thanks in advance for any information.
> 
> I have them as well and this is not the first year. All I do is pull them up and they don't seem to come back or multiply.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

gpbrown60 said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone
> ...


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Mushrooms are normally signs of the good fungi at work. Get a 7 iron out and take some practice swings.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

J_nick said:


> Mushrooms are normally signs of the good fungi at work. Get a 7 iron out and take some practice swings.


Thanks. I may have to borrow one of my neighbors golf clubs.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Rumor has it that if you leave mushrooms on your lawn Joe Rogan will appear and talk to you about the Keto diet and DMT.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm going to be the devil's advocate here and say that they can lead to other funguses in the lawn. I am not a fan of them and they are an unsightly annoyance to say the least. I have started to hand aerate the areas they show up in and fill the holes with sand. They usually show up because you have a build up of organic matter in that area and something is decaying. I have also noticed that they tend to grow more in areas where my dog has peed also.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

reidgarner said:


> Rumor has it that if you leave mushrooms on your lawn Joe Rogan will appear and talk to you about the Keto diet and DMT.


 :lol:

I just pluck them out. No biggie.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> I'm going to be the devil's advocate here and say that they can lead to other funguses in the lawn. I am not a fan of them and they are an unsightly annoyance to say the least. I have started to hand aerate the areas they show up in and fill the holes with sand. They usually show up because you have a build up of organic matter in that area and something is decaying. I have also noticed that they tend to grow more in areas where my dog has peed also.


Would you recommend the hand aerator you use?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Tmank87 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to be the devil's advocate here and say that they can lead to other funguses in the lawn. I am not a fan of them and they are an unsightly annoyance to say the least. I have started to hand aerate the areas they show up in and fill the holes with sand. They usually show up because you have a build up of organic matter in that area and something is decaying. I have also noticed that they tend to grow more in areas where my dog has peed also.
> ...


I use this Hand Aerator and it works pretty good but I wish I had gotten one with 4 prongs instead of 2 but all the ones with 4 didn't have good reviews.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks. I have lots of shrooms in my back yard from old cut down trees. I like the aerate and sand technique


----------

